# Fisher-Price Little People Question



## patchouligirl (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey folks!
My DS loves taking his little people in the bathtub and in his pool. They are his favorite water toy!
The problem is, they fill with water and i can't get the water out. i'm worried that the water is getting funky and growing bacteria etc. Also, many of his little people toys are getting water in them from his putting the people in them and not working anymore. The toys that are activated by pressing the people in them like the firetruck, school bus, zoo etc.

i've tried to get him to play with other toys in the tub, but he throws a fit.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get the water out of them??
thanks!
~tree


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

You know I just tossed some little toys my dd had for the tub. I saw her squeeze one and all this black junk came out. Yuk!! I have no idea how to get it all out but I am going to figure out a way to seal the little hole. I am not sure about little people but even her water toys have the little holes. Why? IMO there should be no holes for water to get in. I have been trying to think of something to seal the holes with. I'll let you know if I can come up with an idea.


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

How about a nipple brush for the little people?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I just shake and shake. We have the boat which is a water toy, you would think they would not have holes inthem but no. I have never had a problem with them eventually drying out. You might want to have a set he can only play with in the bath tub and set he cannot take in the bath tub. We have no trouble finding one here or there at Goodwill. we stop in while my dd is in her tae Kwon do class (akward 45 minutes across town, not going home) and usually pick up 2 or 3 on a good day for $.25. At that price I don't mind if I have to throw them out. To seal the holes I would think super glue would suffice. to get out the black junk you can use bleech. orf course then youwould have to get the bleech out.


----------



## greymama (May 30, 2003)

Can you cut the bottom open more so water empties out better?


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I would try using a glue gun to cover the hole? Maybe tub caulk? You can't fill the hole all the way because then the people won't fit on the pegs on the cars and stuff, but maybe just a little over the hole? We have a few little people that are doubles, those go in the tub, so it's no loss if we have to toss them. Maybe you could also tie them in a pillow case and toss them in the dryer? The heat from the dryer might evaporate the water?


----------



## Ponoma (Jan 11, 2002)

I had a similiar experience with large toy letters that dd plays
with out on our deck. I got fed up and took the Dewalt drill
bit to 'em and drilled holes big enough for the water to drain.
I guess it would work with little peeps too.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

My SIL makes bigger holes too. warning- be careful One time the toy slipped in her hand and she cut herself. She had to go get stitches.


----------



## patchouligirl (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!
i've tried shaking them, but i just can't get all the water out. Plus he just puts them back in the tub ever bathtime.







i'm going to try making the holes bigger, that sounds like it would work best.

i wish our Goodwill had the little people! i've actually found alot of the little people accessory toys, the car garage, construction vehicles, airplane...but never the actual little people.

Does anyone know if the little people are dishwasher safe? i'd like to run them through the sanitize cycle, but will feel horrible if they melt or lose their color. My DS just loves them.

i'd like to have a designated bathtub set for my DS, but i don't if he'd go for that unless they were duplicates. He insists on taking every single little person in the tub with him, the animals too. If anyone has any duplicates they want to sell let me know!
thanks again!


----------



## Ponoma (Jan 11, 2002)

You may want ot consider using a clamp on the little peeps
to avoid slipage. If you retract the drill smoothly you can
get a fairly smooth hole, any way do a finger test just to
make sure you have smooth edges.

good luck./


----------



## MA mommy (Feb 5, 2003)

I wash bath toys w/ vinegar and water. You can get just the Little People figures in ebay.


----------



## mylycanslove (Sep 2, 2014)

You can plug the holes with aquarium safe silicone. http://m.acehardware.com//product/i...409&KPID=1189037&kpid=1189037&pla=pla_1189037


----------

